# Can you spell OSHA???



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not sure you could get away with this in the states. Entertaining to watch, skillful etc., but you wouldn't catch me trying this. One wet track, loose ground, etc. and the machine is on it's lid.
Enjoy!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV9ZoGzE0hI&feature=related


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Mad skills...


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

wow...i wanna try it!! :no:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I would hire this operator in an instant


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

cexcavation said:


> I'm not sure you could get away with this in the states. Entertaining to watch, skillful etc., but you wouldn't catch me trying this. One wet track, loose ground, etc. and the machine is on it's lid.
> Enjoy!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV9ZoGzE0hI&feature=related


What seems to be the problem with this? I have done worse. Off of a step deck trailer with no ramps. Anyone here ever have to jump a sewer trench? Just the other day i had to jump a 7 foot wide footing trench on the job to move concrete forms, that certainly caught some guys attention. What about you demo guys out there? How many of you have had to jump a concrete high wall on site? Last demo job I worked on I had to hop down a 6 foot tall concrete wall to get out on a set of railroad tracks to perform some work. Not really different than this guy taking his machine out of the dump truck.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

It seems to me that there are a few vids out there like this one. I dont remember where but I know I saw a front end loader with a backhoe climb in a railroad car. I thought I once saw one that was a sale show of an excavotar climbing some speacial tower to show off it's capabilities. Sorry I'm all talk and no show, I don't remember where I saw them


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

JDavis21835 said:


> What seems to be the problem with this? I have done worse. Off of a step deck trailer with no ramps. Anyone here ever have to jump a sewer trench? Just the other day i had to jump a 7 foot wide footing trench on the job to move concrete forms, that certainly caught some guys attention. What about you demo guys out there? How many of you have had to jump a concrete high wall on site? Last demo job I worked on I had to hop down a 6 foot tall concrete wall to get out on a set of railroad tracks to perform some work. Not really different than this guy taking his machine out of the dump truck.


I guess my point is if you do this on a regular basis, the chance for a mistake goes up dramatically. Can I do this, certainly. Would I build a set of ramps and do it safely, definately. There are a lot of things that you "have" to do in an excavator to get the job done, however, this seems like something that could be avoided with a little fabrication. I jump ditches, drop off into hillside excavations etc., but I doubt I would be loading and unloading my excavator like this if I could at all help it.:laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I at first didnt think he had a blade and was waiting for the idlers to slip off the truck bed. I have dropped off small banks, walls and crossed ditches but i have never tried to unload off a truck like that, i have a trailer for my machine.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> I at first didnt think he had a blade and was waiting for the idlers to slip off the truck bed. I have dropped off small banks, walls and crossed ditches but i have never tried to unload off a truck like that, i have a trailer for my machine.


 
I thought the exact same thing at first I was thinking "How on earth does he know how close the idler is to the end of the bed??"


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Too cheap to buy a trailer ?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Too cheap to buy a trailer ?


Naa, its in the shop. Dont you know side loading is tough on them? :lol:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

guy's good. I would be afraid the hydraulics would bottom out before the tracks were on the ground.


----------

